# Inspiron 17r SE vs Sony vaio SVS15116GNB vs Samsung 550P vs Alienware m14x r2



## xOvErClOcKeRx (Jul 11, 2012)

Well, I've been lurking around this section for a long time now, and these are some of the notebooks I've shortlisted: 

Dell Inspiron 17r SE (95k)

Sony Vaio SVS15116GNB (80k)

Alienware m14x r2 (95k)

Samsung 550p (57k)


I'm in the lookout for decent battery life, which would be around 4 hours(with wlan enabled), and a gpu good enough to play Call of Duty titles with 90+ fps @ 900p.

Weight must be under 3.5 kg as I would be carrying it to uni sometimes.

Also, the lappy must remain cool under load, i.e. <80 temps (Don't really know about the average load temps of laptops, currently on my desktop with a 580 which never exceeds 70 c)

Budget - Under 1 lakh.

BTW, anyone knows about 17r SE's display specs and battery life?


----------



## arunkumarsethi (Jul 11, 2012)

Check Following two thread it will help u .

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-netbooks/159661-samsung-series-5-550p-laptops-thread.html


*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-n...vs-dell-new-inspiron-15r-special-edition.html


am confused with Sony vaio SVS15116GNB vs Samsung 550P .Yesterday i have decided i will go with Vaio but today again am confused .


----------



## randomuser111 (Jul 11, 2012)

^
See there is nothing to be confused. 

If Gaming is priority then get the Samsung. Its way better for gaming than Vaio S15. 

But for multimedia/everyday usage the S15 is much better. Its got a way superior screen, light weight, and much better design. Its like a 15 inch ultrabook if you could call it that.

@OP

You can rule out Dell 17r SE if portability is a concern. Lugging around a 17.3 inch notebook is a BAD idea. 

I'd suggest get the Samsung 550P i7 model. The M14x at 95k adds nothing really. It has 6GB RAM whereas Samsung comes with 8GB, HDD is bigger on Samsung, panel is 1600x900 on  both and same GPU. And all this for 35k less!!!

As for the Sony, I wouldn't recommend it as you need a powerful GPU.


----------



## arunkumarsethi (Jul 11, 2012)

If u want a powerful GPU n can go upto 95k then check Asus G55VM or Asus G75VM. Then got GTX GPU (Don't know exact GPU, Ucan Check).
They r the gaming gigs of ASUS.


----------



## randomuser111 (Jul 11, 2012)

^^
G55 is not yet available in India and G75 costs 1.25 lacs


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 11, 2012)

Inspiron 17r is not good.Better avoid it.
Samsung 550p is good for people with low budget.
Alienware is very good for you.
Sony Vaio SVS15116GNB is good too, in this you get portability also.
So now see what you want.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 10, 2012)

If possible get lenovo y580 w/ i7, gtx 660m, fhd, backlit,jbl speakers from usafor 58k


----------



## rider (Aug 10, 2012)

Dell Inspiron 17R SE is perfect for you 
You can enjoy COD in 3D with that! 
Buy at least with a GT 650M for gaming!
Avoid sony vaio if the main concern is gaming, it has 640M LE (20% downgraded version of orginal GT 640M)


----------



## randomuser111 (Aug 10, 2012)

@pratyush997

Did you check the date of  the last post in this thread ???? I don't understand why you had to reply when the thread has been dead almost.

@rider

The OP already bought Vaio SVS15116EN. 

No more suggestions needed.


----------



## rider (Aug 10, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> @pratyush997
> 
> Did you check the date of  the last post in this thread ???? I don't understand why you had to reply when the thread has been dead almost.
> 
> ...


 I thought its new thread  It pops on the top as pratyush997 commented 
tell OP to review his laptop, I 'm eager to see the review.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 10, 2012)

lol O.K so please mods close this thread ..@rider lol


----------



## randomuser111 (Aug 10, 2012)

Hahahahaha  That's okay guys. It happens sometimes.


----------

